# JDL 2.5L Turbo Hardware Specials



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking for some above average parts to compliment you build? T3, T4, or Vband Inlet? Need a hot parts kits, turbos, and wastegates? JDL is here to help you with all your hot part needs for your weekend track cars or full blown race cars.Whatever your boost needs may be we JDL have you covered. 

All our manifolds are made from Schedule 40 Stainless Steel, 1/2 flanges, All welds are back purged, All JDL parts are polished at no extra charge, All manifolds are fully ported standard, and most importantly they come with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY! *


Just to showcase a few see photos below. If you have any questions ask away, PM, or email [email protected] Check the website for full details ect www.jdlautodesign.net 

****Need Turbos, Wastegates Blow Off Valves? We have those! Precision, Garrett, and Tial parts can be added to you order. PM your specific needs for pricing *:thumbup:

****We also can offer thermal coating for all the hot parts. PM for details *

*2.5L Vortex Pricing *
2.5 Manifold Retail $1199 Vortex Price $999 
2.5L Hot Parts Kit (Manifold, 3" 2 Piece Downpipe, and Dump Tube) Retail $1999 Vortex Price $1669 
2.5L Turbo Kit (500hp capable) Retail $4999 Vortex Price $4400 

http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-top-mount-hot-parts-kit/
http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-turbo-kit/


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great prices!!!

i wish i had done it right the first time...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> great prices!!!
> 
> i wish i had done it right the first time...



:thumbup:


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you guys ship to Canada?


----------



## NYC_S (Mar 10, 2005)

This is great! I am not looking for balls out performance but to simply increase the output of the current 2.5 HP, which turbo is better for faster spool up that can give me maximum power mid range? Plus I have an auto.:laugh:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

i wish there was a payment plan lol i would die to have this kit!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Thebuilder17 said:


> Do you guys ship to Canada?


Yes we do. PM me you postal code and ill get you a quote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> i wish there was a payment plan lol i would die to have this kit!!!


There is, it's called a credit card  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> There is, it's called a credit card
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Haha I no!! If I didn't have a car payment and and another personal loan right now it would of been ordered already and been bolted up to the engine I'm building!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Top up :thumbup:


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry if I'm missing the obvious, but do you guys make your own manifold or do you use one of the ones on the market from UM, C2 or IE? 

I'm interested in your whole turbo/manifold solution and would like to take advantage of the Vortex discount, but want to be sure what I would be getting.

Also, are you talking intake or exhaust manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We fabricate all the metal parts in house. Manifold would be the exhaust manifold. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

good god that is pretty, wish i had the money. You guys do some amazing work. Can't wait for the budget to go turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TGIF!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Tuesday bump  :beer:


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

In for this if it's still going on.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

aquino said:


> In for this if it's still going on.....



Yes wie will most likely run the sale for about another week or 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TTT Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TTT Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We have a 5858 Ball Bearing & a 6262 Ball Bearing in stock Vband In/Out. Both exh housings are thermal coated


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Back up top!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Back up TTT


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

So about how much hp would we be putting down with this kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

hazard520 said:


> So about how much hp would we be putting down with this kit?



The kits 500+WHP capable with options to surpass that as well. Its all in your supporting mods.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Hump day :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Ttttttttttttttttt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Monday monday monday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Toozdays


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TTT :thumbup: :beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

TT Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Vets looking to buy will get additional savings this week


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Addeded a coupon code to the site for tubro kit pricing. Use JDL25T when you check out :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Added coupon code to the site for the sale pricing. Use JDL25T


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Bumpppppppp :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

3 kits on deck!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Wrapping up the kits this week


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Wrapping up the kits this week


Sweet, cannot wait for the manifold.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, I hope one or more owners post dynos!!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

We have 3 full kits and one hot parts (manifold, dp, and dump) so within the 4 I think we should have 1 come up with a dyno


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have 3 full kits and one hot parts (manifold, dp, and dump) so within the 4 I think we should have 1 come up with a dyno


You got the manifold with the T3 flange? just want to make sure...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes sir :thumbup:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Wrapping up the kits this week


That's great news!!! Can't wait to see mine arrive. I'll be the only turbo'd 2.5 in Alaska :snowcool:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Streetliight said:


> That's great news!!! Can't wait to see mine arrive. I'll be the only turbo'd 2.5 in Alaska :snowcool:


i'm fairly sure there is another guy with a 2.5T in alaska. He was running meth to account for the 91 oct you guys get there.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i'm fairly sure there is another guy with a 2.5T in alaska. He was running meth to account for the 91 oct you guys get there.


I know of one guy who used to have a 2.5T. It was an 08 Rabbit with a C2 kit on it, and last I heard he parted it out, which is sad news  

The sadder news is that we no longer get 91 oct here. It's straight 90 statewide. An Aquamist system is definitely something I'll be investing in.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

2 full kits, 1 hot parts kit, and 1 manifold only coming up! IC pipes headed to coaters today. Manifolds will be done soon


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

I really want to start piecing this kit together.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Finishing the manifolds today/tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

And the custom T3


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

2 shipping today 2 shipping Thursday


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 2 shipping today 2 shipping Thursday


oh wow, a lot of 2.5T's on the horizon. I'm still saving up for it, but one day.... i'll join the ranks.


Peter


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

One of these is heading to coating


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I call dibs on one of those! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Streetliight said:


> I call dibs on one of those! :laugh:




Went to coating last night. Will it back in a few days then its on its way :thumbup:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Went to coating last night. Will it back in a few days then its on its way :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Instaling one this week. Some shots from yesterday


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Should have this fired up on Tuesday once the ECU is back to us


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Goddamn this kit is so nice

sent from the new G Flex


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

I can't wait to start seeing some numbers come back from these setups. Still loving the way the turbo manifold came out :wave:


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Does the upper SAI piece have to be deleted/relocated?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Correct, we wouldn't be able to get an intake there otherwise.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Pulled a late night with UM dialing in this tune! Happy to say that its all done and the customer made his trip back to SD from AZ. Let see how long this auto lasts


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

I have an Integrated Engineering SRI installed - will the charge pipe need to be cut/altered since the throttle body position is different than stock?


Edit: Looks like the throttle body is ~3 inches farther right than stock.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing, since I have the IE SRI. I figure I'll find a way to make it work though...JDL kit should be going in next weekend. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

It's not off by much - hopefully it will mate up without issues. Good luck with the install and post some pics of your progress once you get underway. :thumbup:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

granth said:


> I have an Integrated Engineering SRI installed - will the charge pipe need to be cut/altered since the throttle body position is different than stock?


We (JDL) haven't tried this kit with any short runners yet. From the pics it seems like it should be very straightforward to make it work, but we can't make any promises until someone tries it out. BTW - we are no longer active vortex sponsors. I still post here on my personal account so you can definitely PM me with questions and/or call the shop directly. 

I can't wait to see more of these kits being installed and tuned :wave:


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll be taking lots of pictures of the install, hopefully. There is very little in the way of DIY or documentation, so I hope it will help somebody out. 

I'm thinking the TB relocation won't be a HUGE deal, but who knows...

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

In for results on the SRI. I don't think it will be that big an issue but we'll see. :thumbup:


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

*turbo kit*

Hey guys interested in the details about the turbo kit. i tried to pm you but i couldn't it said it was blocked. if you could get back to me that would be great. thanks


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

mk5rabbit07 said:


> Hey guys interested in the details about the turbo kit. i tried to pm you but i couldn't it said it was blocked. if you could get back to me that would be great. thanks


JDLAutoDesign is no longer a forum sponsor (and that account probably is inactive now). Just contact them through their website http://jdlautodesign.com/


Peter


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

In with results...sadly, I had to trim some of the piping to make the JDL kit work with my IE SRI. It hurt to do it, and it wasn't even a clean cut, but it had to happen. I'm tempted to trim a bit more for a cleaner fit, but I'll wait and see if it leaks at all as is. The second pic shows the IC pipe that was being affected by the different throttle body location. Also, excuse the zipties on the intercooler. It's temporary. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Sucks to hear but had to cut my BSH too. So I'll happily cut a bit off. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Streetliight said:


> In with results...sadly, I had to trim some of the piping to make the JDL kit work with my IE SRI. It hurt to do it, and it wasn't even a clean cut, but it had to happen. I'm tempted to trim a bit more for a cleaner fit, but I'll wait and see if it leaks at all as is. The second pic shows the IC pipe that was being affected by the different throttle body location. Also, excuse the zipties on the intercooler. It's temporary.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Who's doing the tuning? I think you may be the first JDL kit with an SRI?


Peter


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

gugu1981 said:


> Who's doing the tuning? I think you may be the first JDL kit with an SRI?
> 
> 
> Peter


UM, and I think you may be right about the SRI thing. Another odd coincidence is that all the JDL-equipped cars are Jettas haha. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Streetliight said:


> UM, and I think you may be right about the SRI thing. Another odd coincidence is that all the JDL-equipped cars are Jettas haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


can't wait to see how the car performs. 

Saving up for a turbo kit still  anyone know where i can get a money growing tree?



Peter


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

gugu1981 said:


> can't wait to see how the car performs.
> 
> Saving up for a turbo kit still  anyone know where i can get a money growing tree?
> 
> ...


I'll be getting it on the dyno as soon as I can, although it might not be until after Leavenworth Drive....

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Streetliight said:


> I'll be getting it on the dyno as soon as I can, although it might not be until after Leavenworth Drive....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


:thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

@Streetliight - How'd the rest of the install go? Is the lower IC pipe location good after your trimmed the top? Any other advice or hints for us guys with SRI's doing the turbo install? 


Now I'm also wondering if JDL will use your picture "template" to custom cut my pipe like that...


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

granth said:


> @Streetliight - How'd the rest of the install go? Is the lower IC pipe location good after your trimmed the top? Any other advice or hints for us guys with SRI's doing the turbo install?
> 
> 
> Now I'm also wondering if JDL will use your picture "template" to custom cut my pipe like that...


Honestly man, it could probably work with no trimming required. After I trimmed a little bit off, I readjusted some stuff and realized I could have left it the way it was with some tweaking, but whatever. There aren't really any tips to give anybody as far as the SRI goes. You're not messing with anything in that area, besides the IC pipe and the SAI pump, should you choose to take that out (I did). 

The fitment on the kit was great, and the quality of all the hardware can't be overstated, it's truly incredible stuff. I only with I had passed on the ceramic coating so that I could see the beautiful welds in all their multi-colored glory haha. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Streetliight said:


> The fitment on the kit was great, and the quality of all the hardware can't be overstated, it's truly incredible stuff. I only with I had passed on the ceramic coating so that I could see the beautiful welds in all their multi-colored glory haha.


Ive been on the fence about coating my stuff for years for the exact same reason! Glad to hear everything went together without any issues.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

leebro61 said:


> Ive been on the fence about coating my stuff for years for the exact same reason! Glad to hear everything went together without any issues.


Yeah, it doesn't look quite as pretty with the coating, but at least the titanium color golds over when it heats up a few times! 

And yes, I'm glad too. The UM software is amazing, and the car purrs like a kitten pulling -20 vacuum. Couldn't be happier with it. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## rahjelm (Jul 8, 2009)

I love the look of it I just want to know who does the computer programming and what extra stuff do I need or does it all come in a kit I'm tired of having a 2.5 slow and my boy got a 2.0 turbo 550 horse I really wanted to borrow my 2.5 everybody I talk to has a different opinion on whose is better not a lot of good Feedback. I wish someone would spit it out and tell me what I should get need to start saving up money so I can get the right one and work my buddies ass and his gli.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

rahjelm said:


> I love the look of it I just want to know who does the computer programming and what extra stuff do I need or does it all come in a kit I'm tired of having a 2.5 slow and my boy got a 2.0 turbo 550 horse I really wanted to borrow my 2.5 everybody I talk to has a different opinion on whose is better not a lot of good Feedback. I wish someone would spit it out and tell me what I should get need to start saving up money so I can get the right one and work my buddies ass and his gli.


The JDL kit is top notch. It's the kit I plan on going with this time next year. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

